# 1976 Montgomery ward snow blower won't start



## Hibmazackery (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi guys I just got done restoring a 1976 2 stage Montgomery ward snowblower it ran great when I got it but it desperately needed a paint job so I painted it. And now all of the sudden it won't run at all I need help

Any info would be helpful
Thanks
Zack


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

either the carburetor is blocked with dirt in the idle circuit, or the points closed up on it and there's no spark.

other problems but less common are bad coil, or blocked fuel line

it can also be something as simple as a bad spark plug.

very rarely do the Briggs have any other problem than that, if they are worn out they usually still run but may smoke or make noise.

pull the spark plug, clean it, and lay it on the engine. put the throttle in run, and pull it one time, the spark plug should spark. make sure it's not above the spark plug hole in the block so gas doesn't come outside the engine and ignite in the air. if it has spark, move on.

make sure the kill switch wire lead is not grounded out, or that some other wire is not grounded out. 

if you have spark, spray some gas into the carburetor throat with a spray bottle, or starting fluid, close the choke completely and see if it starts. if it does, the carb needs to be cleaned out.

also check fuel filter make sure it's not plugged, and fuel tank petcock make sure it's not blocked or shut off. if the gas has been sitting a long time, old gasoline will give starting problems too

check for gas, spark and report back


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH what he just said. ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Hibmazackery said:


> Hi guys I just got done restoring a 1976 2 stage Montgomery ward snowblower it ran great when I got it but it desperately needed a paint job so I painted it. And now all of the sudden it won't run at all I need help
> 
> Any info would be helpful
> Thanks
> Zack


Are you lacking spark? If so and assuming you didn't do much with the engine I'd suspect the interlock system. If you disconnect the kill wire from the handle does the engine have spark?

Pete


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Make sure your key is on. Follow what Spectrum said.
Welcome to the forum.


----------

